# Solved: Need drivers for Lite-On NR146 motherboard!



## tchashhow (Aug 5, 2010)

I recently got a new cpu from ebay and installed Windows XP operating system on it, however there were no drivers included! I now am unable to connect to the internet because of my lack of drivers. Can someone please help me!


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

After reading a bit on the net it seems that board was used in a lot of hp/compaq computers. Is yours a branded computer and if so please provide make and model because in that case the drivers should come from hp/compaq. If not I will keep on looking.


----------



## tchashhow (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you for replying.The computer is an HP dx2000 MT (DW980A) and the motherboard is Lite-On NR146.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...odTypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=401819&taskId=135


----------



## tchashhow (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you guys very much... i installed the drivers i needed and my computer is working fine now.


----------

